# The Working From Home Music Thread



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

I still get to work from home now and then and love to play some long music (songs/jams/concerts/etc.) while I work and I love finding new stuff on YouTube:

Here's one I listened to today:







_Post yours, if you got some.........._


----------



## mzmtg (Dec 8, 2009)

Tycho is my go-to for working background music:


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

If you are into more classical feel to music, Kai Engel has a lot of music for you, he also does "Contemporary Classical, Classical Crossover, Ambient, IDM, Trip-Hop". 



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCN4bhxAz0GUg98Yuqr8hRTA



He's from Russia, but *according to his website*, trying to leave that situation.

You can download most of his stuff from music sites, and some is under creative commons license.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

mzmtg said:


> Tycho is my go-to for working background music:


That was good, nice and mellow, found this today, a bit more lively...


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)




----------

